# overclock help



## satdeep (Apr 30, 2010)

i just bought a new e7500 @2.99GHz with the gigabyte g41m-es2l motherboard....the mobo bios has option of overclocking but i cant seem to understand them...can anybody please help me with this specific mobo??ill really appreciate it...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 30, 2010)

E7500 can be overclocked?? Never heard of it....!! Well.......wait for other members to reply.


----------



## satdeep (May 1, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> E7500 can be overclocked?? Never heard of it....!! Well.......wait for other members to reply.



yes it can be overclocked...i managed to do it after some time and study....managed to overclock it from 2.9Ghz to 3.3GHz stable....have a look....when i set the multiplier to 11x it becomes unstable...i didnt increase the vcore but just increased fsb to 333 and reduced multiplier from 11x to 10x...have a look
*i42.tinypic.com/2qurxci.jpg


----------



## asingh (May 1, 2010)

^^
There is an OC thread here, I have put a detailed guide how to OC LGA775. Yes your chip will OC easy. Read that guide. Be careful.


----------



## satdeep (May 1, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> There is an OC thread here, I have put a detailed guide how to OC LGA775. Yes your chip will OC easy. Read that guide. Be careful.



cant seem to find the thread can u link me to it??


----------



## asingh (May 1, 2010)

Here you go.


----------



## satdeep (May 2, 2010)

asigh said:


> Here you go.



thnx a lot...that guide helped me a bit....but i cant seem to go above this status...i have to clear cmos everytime i set fsb or cpu multiplier above this...
*i40.tinypic.com/33dkswp.jpg
hlp me increase it...


----------



## asingh (May 2, 2010)

How you cooling that chip....? Have you turned off all the auto management features, C1E, EIST, Speedstep..! How you got to that vCore.


----------



## satdeep (May 2, 2010)

asigh said:


> How you cooling that chip....? Have you turned off all the auto management features, C1E, EIST, Speedstep..! How you got to that vCore.



stock cooling but at the above setup it reaches only 35 degrees...my room is 24hrs air conditioned with the ac blowing the air directly at the cpu at 16 degrees...no option of speedstep in the BIOS  but disabled everything else...
vcore option is available in the MIT in the BIOS...


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2010)

You would need to pour more vCore to the core. Be really careful. Follow the guide I made. Increase in increments of 0.1v, and run stability tests, and monitor the temperatures, do not just walk away.


----------



## satdeep (May 3, 2010)

asigh said:


> You would need to pour more vCore to the core. Be really careful. Follow the guide I made. Increase in increments of 0.1v, and run stability tests, and monitor the temperatures, do not just walk away.



should i increase the fsb or the multiplier with the vcore??


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2010)

vCore, is the voltage which goes into the CPU. When you make it run at higher clocks, it needs more power. But you have to be extremely careful with this parameter, it can cause the chip to burn. Keep the Mx at the highest possible, for the E7500, and toggle the FSB. When you reach instability, increase the vCore a bit. But you should hit a wall, quite soon, since it is stock cooled.

How are you checking for stability..?


----------



## satdeep (May 3, 2010)

asigh said:


> vCore, is the voltage which goes into the CPU. When you make it run at higher clocks, it needs more power. But you have to be extremely careful with this parameter, it can cause the chip to burn. Keep the Mx at the highest possible, for the E7500, and toggle the FSB. When you reach instability, increase the vCore a bit. But you should hit a wall, quite soon, since it is stock cooled.
> 
> How are you checking for stability..?



im using orthos and 3dmark for stressing the processor and checking it for stability...ne other tests u suggest as i am new to overclocking?


----------



## satdeep (May 3, 2010)

the best i could achieve at default vcore is
*i39.tinypic.com/a3jx1x.png
i increased the vcore to 1.4v but still it is not stable...is it a good OC or can better can be acheived with stock cooling?


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2010)

I think that is about it for you. With stock, 1.4v is quite a lot. Try not to push it more.  Could you post a RealTEMP run here, with 2x Prime95 threads. Thanks.


----------



## satdeep (May 3, 2010)

asigh said:


> I think that is about it for you. With stock, 1.4v is quite a lot. Try not to push it more.  Could you post a RealTEMP run here, with 2x Prime95 threads. Thanks.



the vcore is not at 1.4 now...it is at stock 1.28v...i could not achieve stability at higher vcores...

*i41.tinypic.com/2dhtv1w.png
this is the temp stats with prime95 running in background...


----------



## asingh (May 4, 2010)

You going directly to 1.4. To it in small increments (0.02v) from 1.28v onwards. SpeedFan is not reliable for temperatures. Use RealTEMP. It has a good benchmark utility.


----------



## satdeep (May 4, 2010)

asigh said:


> You going directly to 1.4. To it in small increments (0.02v) from 1.28v onwards. SpeedFan is not reliable for temperatures. Use RealTEMP. It has a good benchmark utility.



no i incremented it in increments of 0.25v...still no luck....ill post realTEMP outputs...

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------

*i41.tinypic.com/21ci42q.png


----------



## satdeep (May 5, 2010)

^^^bump^^^


----------



## asingh (May 5, 2010)

Can you post the first tab of CPU-Z


----------



## satdeep (May 5, 2010)

asigh said:


> Can you post the first tab of CPU-Z



*i41.tinypic.com/208h4hw.jpg


----------



## asingh (May 5, 2010)

Sorry..should have asked before, the Memory and SPD too. So sorry man..!


----------



## satdeep (May 5, 2010)

asigh said:


> Sorry..should have asked before, the Memory and SPD too. So sorry man..!



no probs buddy...after all you are the one helping me out here...we all forget...here you go...
*i43.tinypic.com/neuzgi.jpg

i have only 2 ram slots in my mobo...then why is it showing that slot 1 and slot 3 are occupied?
*i42.tinypic.com/154kiv8.jpg
*i39.tinypic.com/6htavp.jpg


----------



## asingh (May 6, 2010)

^^
You have RAMs of different speeds/densities. That could also cause issues. CPU-Z can show errors are time. I just checked mine..getting some weird results. Now I AM WORRIED too. Heck...! Give me some time.


----------



## satdeep (May 6, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> You have RAMs of different speeds/densities. That could also cause issues. CPU-Z can show errors are time. I just checked mine..getting some weird results. Now I AM WORRIED too. Heck...! Give me some time.



LOLzzz....i didnt meant to worry you....ill wait...


----------



## asingh (May 6, 2010)

^^
My RAM is showing as asymmetric. And Everest is showing 6 GB..what the heck.


----------



## satdeep (May 6, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> My RAM is showing as asymmetric. And Everest is showing 6 GB..what the heck.



m confused as hell....u sort ur problem out first and then solve my problem....


----------



## satdeep (May 7, 2010)

im waiting buddy...


----------



## asingh (May 7, 2010)

Your RAMs are mismatched, so you will face stability issues while OC'ing. I guess you cannot push it further.


----------



## satdeep (May 7, 2010)

asigh said:


> Your RAMs are mismatched, so you will face stability issues while OC'ing. I guess you cannot push it further.



its good enough for me...thnx a lot.....u sorted ur problem out??what was the issue??maybe ill learn something from it...


----------



## asingh (May 7, 2010)

This is my problem...

*img203.imageshack.us/img203/5189/assymetricram.png

*img101.imageshack.us/img101/9100/assymetricram2.png

*img69.imageshack.us/img69/2894/capturewei.png

See the DIMM information. Its haywire.


----------



## satdeep (May 7, 2010)

the only thing i can understand is that u have 2*4gb memory sticks...but the comp is registering only 6 gb and that too in 3 sticks??am i right?


----------



## asingh (May 7, 2010)

No. I have 2 x 2GB kits. See my signature. Something is causing it to go wonkers.


----------



## satdeep (May 7, 2010)

let me know when u figure out the problem....


----------

